# My newest additions :-)



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

I had decided that these 2 reserved mice where going to my last for a bit but as you can see, these 2 quickly became 4 ;-) I think, they are gorgeous, Im particulary in love with the siamese buck <3 I have a thing for points...

Vanaheims Sugar Ketchupface

















Chatsworths Blondie

















Chatsworths Rozita

















Vanaheims Thor


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Oh my gosh they are gorgeous!
My personal favorite are the black tans. I have always had a thing for a lovely glossy black coat.


----------



## The-Church-Mouse (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice meeces, Thor is a bonny lad


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I love your mice, especially Blondie and Rozita. You have some amazing mice in Denmark. I'm so envious!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I love Blondie's speckled ears!


----------



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks


----------

